# Need liver shunt food ideas



## shaggysgirl (Jun 13, 2013)

4 year old SPOO is currently on Hills L/D dry dog food for a liver shunt diagnosis. She is healthy, showing NO symptoms, and is not on any medicine. She is refusing to eat it now unless we top it with some vegetables or something. I am not sure what we should do, continue to purchase this kibble and top it, or do something else. When it comes to dog food, there are only 2 companies that make dog food for liver disease.

Looking at a homemade diet called Chicken and Cottage Cheese diet that adds in Balance it. It does not show this one going past 40 pounds so I do not know if it is okay for a 50 lb dog. This was written by The University of Tennessee. I am not a client of theirs so do not know if they will answer me at this request. 

The Balance it website can do a recipe but it would have to be egg based or tofu based. May do this, not sure. A little hesitant with the balance it and it not being accepted by some dogs very well.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I know absolutely nothing about what is required in a liver shunt diet, but it sounds from your previous post like the protein source is important...My only suggestion would be to check out The Honest Kitchen dehydrated diets...I feed my Silky Terrier their Preference formula. It is made up of dehydrated veggies and fruits plus vitamins and minerals and then you add whatever protein source you prefer or your dog needs. I only feed it to my Silky because until recently we lived with my parents and my Mom's maltese has IBD. Preservatives and certain proteins (chicken/lamb/beef) really set her off but the Honest Kitchen Preference with Ground Turkey is great for her...it was just easier to feed both little dogs the same thing. It is an easy alternative to a homemade diet IF it works for your dog. Just a thought.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've found the advice on Dog Aware is generally sound, and kept up to date - DogAware.com Health: Liver Disease in Dogs

I would contact the researchers at the University of Tennessee and ask them about the diet you are interested in. At worst they say they can't help, at best they may have done further research, and have even more options to offer.


----------



## shaggysgirl (Jun 13, 2013)

Tried this last night and it worked. Soaked her Hills L/D kibble in chicken broth made from a bouillon. She absolutely loved it! This will be an easy fix if this turns out to be okay. I will try to find something lower in sodium but also look at the other ingredients.

If I need to look back at the homemade, I will try contacting the University, worst they can say is they need to see her. Sorry not traveling that far, live in Oklahoma.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sojo's Complete is a recommended food that is low in purine according to DogAware ( I use this food for my Molly although she is healthy!) It is also reasonably priced. It's a dehydrated food that is mainly just sweet potatoe, broccoli, and turkey. I think if you are soaking your dogs kibble with a bullion cube, it would be better if you used a can of low sodium chicken broth instead.....bullion is too salty!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I make simple chicken stock for the dogs with just chicken and water, either when I am cooking one for myself or by simmering the carcass, or both. It goes a very long way, especially if you freeze it in ice cube trays so you can defrost a little at a time.


----------

